# Karma and the universe laws



## Meela (Sep 20, 2021)

We are all here with our baggage and claims and we all have a story. But can anyone honestly say and prove that people get what they deserve and or that at the end of this you can come out on top. Why do I say this? It seems like the more I go through my situation, my story, I am pushed in the mud, tricked, and bullied, and it has not stopped. Reading some of the posts we all have similar stories and it makes me wonder is there anything else beyond divorce? I don’t see or haven’t seen a post of people who got to the other side where we are trying to get to that brought us here. I haven’t seen that yes, this just came full circle and I got the universal apology that I longed for. Or even what it may look like. If I was someone who was cheated out of a life that I should have had there is nothing or no one that says yep in the end you get this but someone calls church and eternal life; what if this is the eternal life and what it ended up being? Is that karma for everyone?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I don’t believe in karma.

Why do you not see your kids? You should have at least 50/50 custody.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Karma is a feel good concept. But you can't just sit there, take whatever slop is being dished out to you & assume the universe will make it all OK in the end without you taking action. Success is 90% perspiration & 10% inspiration. You aren't being cheating out of life. You need to take action to get what you want. If you have been cheated on, it's time to walk. That is an action Go out. Build a life without the cheater. Living well is the best revenge. Sticking around & letting the other person walk all over you is on you. You are letting them. Instead reclaim your life. If you want a relationship with your kids, seek them out.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Meela said:


> We are all here with our baggage and claims and we all have a story. But can anyone honestly say and prove that people get what they deserve and or that at the end of this you can come out on top. Why do I say this? It seems like the more I go through my situation, my story, I am pushed in the mud, tricked, and bullied, and it has not stopped. Reading some of the posts we all have similar stories and it makes me wonder is there anything else beyond divorce? I don’t see or haven’t seen a post of people who got to the other side where we are trying to get to that brought us here. I haven’t seen that yes, this just came full circle and I got the universal apology that I longed for. Or even what it may look like. If I was someone who was cheated out of a life that I should have had there is nothing or no one that says yep in the end you get this but someone calls church and eternal life; what if this is the eternal life and what it ended up being? Is that karma for everyone?


As I read this, I think some of what you are talking about is unreasonable expectations. I can't say that I got a "universal apology" for the decade of lost time and opportunity from being with my first wife, nor the lost opportunities after the divorce that resulted from that relationship.

That being said, I have since found happiness and my way. I have been with my one wife for over 20 years, and was lucky enough that she encouraged me to continue dating others when our relationship started, so as to ensure she was not just rebound. From that we were able to join with the couple who became our husband and wife. We are active in our communities, and we all maintain frequent contact with our various children (who get little to no contact from their respective other parent) and our grandchildren. 9 children and 12 grandchildren as of this weekend past (happy hearts, angry wallets). 

Part of karma comes from what you do towards making it what you want. Good things don't just happen when you are doing nothing to make them that way.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

What you deserve has nothing to do with the way the world works. Move on from the 'fair' fallacy, it will only cause you to become a victim.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah, I believe karma’s there in general. But whether it’s fair or not? Eh.

Bad things happen to good people and good things happen to bad people. Heck, it’s just crap that happens to people.

There’s a reason not to wait for karma to do its work. Sometimes, happiness needs to be taken into your own hands.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

While I’d like to believe that the bad are punished and the good are rewarded, I’ve lived too long and seen too much to buy it.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Meela said:


> We are all here with our baggage and claims and we all have a story. But can anyone honestly say and prove that people get what they deserve and or that at the end of this you can come out on top. Why do I say this? It seems like the more I go through my situation, my story, I am pushed in the mud, tricked, and bullied, and it has not stopped. Reading some of the posts we all have similar stories and it makes me wonder is there anything else beyond divorce? I don’t see or haven’t seen a post of people who got to the other side where we are trying to get to that brought us here. I haven’t seen that yes, this just came full circle and I got the universal apology that I longed for. Or even what it may look like. If I was someone who was cheated out of a life that I should have had there is nothing or no one that says yep in the end you get this but someone calls church and eternal life; what if this is the eternal life and what it ended up being? Is that karma for everyone?


I don't know so much about it being "karma". I would call it "knowledge".


----------

